# stop da Kwame Hate



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

all ya kwame haters need to stop with that ****, i bet half of you were luke haters 2 months ago and now kissing his *** everytime he makes a shot in the corner. 

learn from your mistake haters. kwame played decent last night.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kwame is soo hard to watch. HE has all the tools and just cant put it together. Kwame will probably always be hated here becaue 1) we traded Caron Butler for him 2) he makes $9+ mil a year.

Not saying its totally justified, but thats the way it is. I am happy that he is back because he is a damn fine backup center.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

there are some goofy *******s on this forum.. case in point, basel..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I will NOT stop with my hate...better than Mihm, but I WILL HATE!


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: 

If you dont hate Kwame, then you're not a Laker fan.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like Kwame's defense.

It's his offense that I can't stand.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Didn't or doesn't Kwame have some type of breathing problem or issues...Has it been resolved?


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

someone actually has to be good to get hated on! kwame had a moderately decent game last night, that doesnt mean that we should respect him, bynum is 20 and has less experience and is already a great center, kwame is grabage IMO until he gets consistent and puts up some better stats.:azdaja:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't hate Kwame at all. However, that doesn't change the fact that, for the money he is making, he should bring much more to the table. He has all the tools, but doesn't work hard enough to improve his game. He always seems to be coasting.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I want to piss on his grave... but I would invite him to my birthday party just so I can expect a random cake toss.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is a 2:1 points to turnover ratio good? cuz he had 8 points last night, and 4 turnovers.. probably not that many rebounds too.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

why hate? he's got some BUTTTTTTERFINGERS~


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> all ya kwame haters need to stop with that ****, i bet half of you were luke haters 2 months ago and now kissing his *** everytime he makes a shot in the corner.
> 
> learn from your mistake haters. kwame played decent last night.


hes a good big body to have....defensively ....but when he tries to do anything on the offensive end he gets too nervous and usually bricks layups...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> is a 2:1 points to turnover ratio good? cuz he had 8 points last night, and 4 turnovers.. probably not that many rebounds too.


Its not all about stats. Kobe shot horribly, but got hot at the right time. If you look at it from a numbers standpoint, it looks like he kept chucking till eternity, but he actually made some big shots at the end that saved LA from being embarassed at home after Phil decided that Indiana actually have cajones to come back.


Dont hate.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Tom said:


> Didn't or doesn't Kwame have some type of breathing problem or issues...Has it been resolved?


Kwame definately has a breathing problem. He chokes everytime we throw him the ball down low.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hes a good big body to have....defensively ....but when he tries to do anything on the offensive end he gets too nervous and usually bricks layups...



all i'm asking for a is little respect for kwame. 

the man been with our team for an aweful amount of time and he was overpaid for most of his career. he doesnt deserved his contract but thats ok, we should sign him for cheap. as long as he's not the second coming of jerome james its all good.


sure he's not in top shape but he aint a fat lard. so let's not hang him by the head just because of that. there's no pat riley here in laker land so its all good.

as for his offense, yeah he sucks *** but we didnt pay the man for his offense. We accepted his contract cause he brings smart plays on the defensive end. There's a lot of boneheaded turnovers here and there but that is expected when making extraordinary plays. so its all good.


there's a reason why no one has a man crush on this dude, he's just a low iq ball player but It's the intangibles that we dont see on the stat sheet that makes him. so its all good. 


apparently some lakers fans have sort of hate against kwame type of ball players or simply players with kwame browns skills. look at travis knight, samaki walker, smush, medvedenko,b cook and luke. they all bring skills that are vital to winning ball games but it appears that the kobe miracle shots, the andrew dunks get more credit. just look at javaris. yeah hes got some nice crossovers but he's done exactly nada in his career yet he gets more love than kwame. fans hype him like hes the second coming of jesus. 

so basically i want to say is, if you dont wanna show love than dont show the hate.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> all i'm asking for a is little respect for kwame.
> 
> the man been with our team for an aweful amount of time and he was overpaid for most of his career. he doesnt deserved his contract but thats ok, we should sign him for cheap. as long as he's not the second coming of jerome james its all good.
> 
> ...


i hate you.....









:biggrin:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sorry, but Ima hate Kwame until I die or until he dies, whichever comes first. He loves cake though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> all i'm asking for a is little respect for kwame.
> 
> the man been with our team for an aweful amount of time and he was overpaid for most of his career. he doesnt deserved his contract but thats ok, we should sign him for cheap. as long as he's not the second coming of jerome james its all good.
> 
> ...


Stop hating on us hating Kwame.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I want to piss on his grave... but I would invite him to my birthday party just so I can expect a random cake toss.


:lol:

Man, I'd wouldn't even waste my urine on Kwame. I'd take a dump on his grave instead.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I'm sorry, but Ima hate Kwame until I die or until he dies, whichever comes first. He loves cake though.


IMO nobody should ever hate any person that they never met, talked in person, or has no impact as you go through life. It's just plain stupid. It's better that you dislike _his game_ because at least Kwame's offense game warrants some dislike.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think everybody here hates Kwame the player, we might just dislike the guy


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

all you kwame haters GTFO

he's our best low post defender y'all cant deny it, kwames a ****in rider
you don't wanna **** with kwame got skills in the truck wit kwame (ok?)
switchin lanes, do a buck with kwame


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> IMO nobody should ever hate any person that they never met, talked in person, or has no impact as you go through life. It's just plain stupid. It's better that you dislike _his game_ because at least Kwame's offense game warrants some dislike.


You have always overrated Kwame. 

His defense is very good. Especially when man/man is considered. But he is probably the worst help defender this team has. Sometimes it doesn't matter depending upon match up. But there are times it does. Not to mention, no one ever talks about the importance of controlling defensive rebounds. 

This year now he is not in the same shape he is normally during the season, and to me his defense is suffering. It's early to really criticize his defense, but when you have nothing else to bring it makes you single out his only decent talents more. When he is back to 100 percent health, maybe he will get back to better defense. 

But still, come on.. it's just unacceptable that a guy with his body has never gotten a 10 rebounds per game average on a season. He is so strong, and big that he should be a monster. Only problem is you can't teach energy or desire. Ronny can't give Kwame a heart. Bynum can't give Kwame off season work ethic. Kobe can't give Kwame the desire and want to win a championship. No one can, and because of that Kwame is content being mediocre, as long as he is getting paid. 

The guy is a mentally weak tool. He gets rattled when the fans are mean to him, then he goes out and sucks even worse instead of trying to prove doubters wrong. He has never grown since becoming a Laker. The same problems he had when we brought him here, he has now and in some cases worse because he isn't even good enough to start anymore.

I mean in all these seasons... No team he has played for, no coach, or team mate could convince the guy to skip a layup and just dunk it when your open. How is that possible? When Phil calls him soft, makes cat meowing noises, and makes fun of him in the papers.. Most people would get a fire lit under them to prove people wrong. Not Kwame. 

But lets face it, work ethic isn't in Kwame's favor. The guy never wanted to be better than a bench scrub. He's a 6/6 over paid fat loser. I hate him because I'm jealous that I can't make 9 million a year to sit on the pine while a 20 year old, that gets a 3rd of what I make, is doing all the work.

So yes, I don't like to say it.. But he is probably the only player I hate. Tell he gets a pay cut, some nuts, and a desire to better his game, he is trash to me.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You have always overrated Kwame.
> 
> His defense is very good. Especially when man/man is considered. But he is probably the worst help defender this team has. Sometimes it doesn't matter depending upon match up. But there are times it does. Not to mention, no one ever talks about the importance of controlling defensive rebounds.
> 
> ...


Is this your way of getting back at my 'Bynum' rant? 

The point is Kwame can guard the post better than anybody on our team right now; Period. And there's is no way you can say otherwise. I already know he sucks at everything else (except post passing, but of course whats good about passing if he can't catch a ball)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's good at defending the post, and that's it.. that's all. that is enough to warrant hatred. he can't score or rebound... those two things are more important than taking your man 1on1, especially since there aren't many bigs that command doubles. 

if he could rebound, block shots, and play defense.. he'd be a poor man's marcus camby. but he can't do ANY of those (and yes, i mean ANY... his defense is bad, because he doesn't know how to switch.. he's a 1 trick pony man-to-man defender), not to mention make a layup.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

dannyM said:


> all you kwame haters GTFO
> 
> he's our best low post defender y'all cant deny it, kwames a ****in rider
> you don't wanna **** with kwame got skills in the truck wit kwame (ok?)
> switchin lanes, do a buck with kwame


HAHAHA, good laugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> Is this your way of getting back at my 'Bynum' rant?
> 
> The point is Kwame can guard the post better than anybody on our team right now; Period. And there's is no way you can say otherwise. I already know he sucks at everything else (except post passing, but of course whats good about passing if he can't catch a ball)


No, thats just me being realistic.

This season Bynum has been a far better than Kwame. (In his defense, Kwame isn't healthy yet). But as of right now, Bynum is the clear post presence. He caused guys like Howard, and Amare to divert there shots to get around his length. Bynums been a blocking machine. And he done well to force bigs to pass out because of size match up problems.

To me the main advantage Kwame had in 1 on 1, was his ability to defend without fouling. Bynum although not perfect, has come a long way this season. He has only had a few games, where he gambled to much and fouled. (Boston comes to mind).


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> No, thats just me being realistic.
> 
> This season Bynum has been a far better than Kwame. (In his defense, Kwame isn't healthy yet). But as of right now, Bynum is the clear post presence. He caused guys like Howard, and Amare to divert there shots to get around his length. Bynums been a blocking machine. And he done well to force bigs to pass out because of size match up problems.
> 
> To me the main advantage Kwame had in 1 on 1, was his ability to defend without fouling. Bynum although not perfect, has come a long way this season. He has only had a few games, where he gambled to much and fouled. (Boston comes to mind).


Umm...Kwame can guard the post better than anybody on our team right now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kwame will go 20/10/3/2 for the rest of the season. Watch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The One said:


> IMO nobody should ever hate any person that they never met, talked in person, or has no impact as you go through life. It's just plain stupid. It's better that you dislike _his game_ because at least Kwame's offense game warrants some dislike.


I hate watching Kwame play basketball.

But anyone that is strolling down the street and randomly chucks some guys birthday cake is cool with me. Plus Phil likes to make fun of him a lot in the press which is always good for some laughs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> Umm...Kwame can guard the post better than anybody on our team right now.


Yeah, he has defiantly proven it so far this season. :lol:

Last season, when Bynum couldn't do anything with out fouling I would have probably given you that. This season, Kwame is a joke in all facets of his game. I'd still take his defense over Mihm, but he is not a better defender than Andrew. Just like he doesn't have better foot work than Andrew. Just like he doesn't do anything better than Andrew that you have lobbied for over the last two seasons. :biggrin:

Now he is fat, still unable to grab defensive rebounds, unable to shot block, and lazy on transitional defense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah, he has defiantly proven it so far this season. :lol:
> 
> Last season, when Bynum couldn't do anything with out fouling I would have probably given you that. This season, Kwame is a joke in all facets of his game. I'd still take his defense over Mihm, but he is not a better defender than Andrew. Just like he doesn't have better foot work than Andrew. Just like he doesn't do anything better than Andrew that you have lobbied for over the last two seasons. :biggrin:
> 
> Now he is fat, still unable to grab defensive rebounds, unable to shot block, and lazy on transitional defense.


Alright if it makes you feel better......
Kwame can keep Bigs out of the post better than anybody on the team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Meeeoooowwww...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Meeeoooowwww...












:lol:

I'm determined to make The One see the light. He is the last remaining Kwame fan here. I know he will come around one day.










<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/APKVIuBDZcw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/APKVIuBDZcw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


>


:lol: I was looking for that one.....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


>


:lol:


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

His seems to be more willing to pass in the paint the last two games. He's gotten a couple of nice no-look passes and he's starting to catch the ball a little better. If he can be the Kwame he was against Phoenix in the playoffs a couple years ago (pre-game 5), I'll be happy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^ If Kwame can play like he did in those 4 games of his career we are set baby!!!:no:


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> all i'm asking for a is little respect for kwame.
> 
> the man been with our team for an aweful amount of time and he was overpaid for most of his career. he doesnt deserved his contract but thats ok, we should sign him for cheap. as long as he's not the second coming of jerome james its all good.
> 
> ...


IM not sure if you guys noticed, but this post is the same post with a slight edit the other guy made in his Luke Walton thread. Hilarity ensues.... Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I noticed, and I hope everyone else did as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I noticed, and it was hilarious!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

These statements are not allowed on this forum anymore.

"If Kwame can...."
"If Lamar can...."

No No No. I'm almost tempted to ask for a filter on any sentence that begins with the words above.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm determined to make The One see the light. He is the last remaining Kwame fan here. I know he will come around one day.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> These statements are not allowed on this forum anymore.
> 
> "If Kwame can...."
> "If Lamar can...."
> ...


** ***** *** be more mentally tough.

Fill in the Astericks:biggrin:


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

I love his defense
I hate his hands (who has the worst hand between Kwame Brown and Elden Campbell?)
I probably hate him the reason most because I love Caron Butler


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm sick of all you so called Laker fans bashing Kwame Brown all the time. Leave Kwame alone.. He is going through a tough time.. I made this video... To address all you so called fans. Get a life! Kwame is the best..!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RF4xOJTCxDo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RF4xOJTCxDo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

**This is a joke, not really me.. Or is it?***


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Holy **** that is disturbing. Really, really disturbing. :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

bahahahaha that video rocks.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

creepy


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sexy? :groucho:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

KDOS said:


> all ya kwame haters need to stop with that ****, i bet half of you were luke haters 2 months ago and now kissing his *** everytime he makes a shot in the corner.
> 
> learn from your mistake haters. kwame played decent last night.


thank broodz i can be a kwame hater again


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Who cares!!!He is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

lol poor memphis

kwame, darko and collins

it's hard out here for a pimp


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Close this thread. Happy Days Are Here Again!!!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Someone read all these threads and heard all the rants... crazy.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i love kwame,

so shaq we got poul gasol, lamar odom, and ??????


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

So we can start hating now since he is gone?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

peace Kwame.


----------

